# Biking after Discectomy



## buffalo0922 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a 26yo healthy guy who recently had a L5, S1 discectomy. Injury happened at work about 18 months ago. I had several injections, pt, and ultimately surgery became the only option (had it 5 days ago.) My pain has gone away and I just have numbness in my right foot. I bought a new mountain bike a few weeks before surgery because it was the only workout I could do pain free. Now I can't wait to get back on it and enjoy riding again. Has anyone had any similar experience? When were you able to ride a bike again? Anything change in regards to your riding experience? 

Sorry for the long winded post, just sucks having a nice new bike, not knowing when I can ride it, and not getting very direct answers from my surgeon. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

You should probably ride your bike on a smooth surface, but it would be a really stupid thing to do without first obtaining a clearance from the md who did the procedure. You can get lumbar protective gear, and stuff like that, but first and foremost run it by the doc.

BTW, I'm sorry anytime somebody has to have a discectomy.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear... I would wait until you get an ok from the dr. before anything.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a ruptured disc about 5 years ago that left my legs burning and somewhat unstable at times. I gained weight and lost what fitness I had. I was able to recover from that and lose weight first by just walking, then using an elliptical trainer, then, most important for me, doing kettlebell swings and get ups, which really helped to strengthen my core muscles that support and protect my back. The keys to my recovery were: starting light and slow, avoiding re-injury by practicing proper lifting mechanics, losing weight, and strengthening my core.

Then on impulse I bought an Anthem X 29er last year at the age of 60 after not having been on a bike for ~25 years. I have been having a great time, even doing some cross country racing and sprint triathlons. My back, which will never be 100%, has been holding up, too. On the bike I try to, again, always practice good back mechanics and posture to avoid re-injury.

That's my story and $.02. Backs can be rehabilitated, and I think that you will find that you can ride and enjoy your bike.


----------



## buffalo0922 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice/input, doctor called today and was able to have a good conversation with him. He says a stationary bike would be acceptable after 2 weeks post op. Then I can start with some short rides outside. Hardest part about this is I feel great but can't do anything. Good news is maybe I can talk the wife into letting me get a hybrid as well for "rehabilitative" benefits.


----------



## whooda (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a microdiscectomy of my l4-l5 and l5-s1 and purchased a bike 3 weeks after surgery and have been riding since (2 years). My doctor said that I was clear to do whatever I wanted with no limitations. 
I have a hardtail and a full squish and can ride either. The only pain I have is on my sit bone when I have not ridden for a couple weeks.

BTW, sounds like my story. Herniated the disks when I was 26 and in the best shape of my life. Thought it was a sprain, after 7 months of pt getting better then getting worse and finally getting leg drop they did a mri and said "oh wow, we need to get you into surgery asap". 

Good luck with your recovery and don't forget to strengthen your core, it will be the best thing for your recovery.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I have a herniated disc also, but was lucky that a series of epidurals, followed by dedication to core work, kept me going strong for a few years. So I'm in the best shape of my life and a few weeks ago I threw out my back...pulling on a sock...WTF.

So, this post is very timely for me. I just had another epidural about four hours ago. Not sure yet if i will need all three but I'm hoping for similar success. One thing I will stress is to listen to your body, and as much as possible work your core consistently. It's one of the best ways you can do your part to delay, if not prevent a relapse.

- Rob


----------



## buffalo0922 (Sep 18, 2013)

whooda said:


> I had a microdiscectomy of my l4-l5 and l5-s1 and purchased a bike 3 weeks after surgery and have been riding since (2 years). My doctor said that I was clear to do whatever I wanted with no limitations.
> I have a hardtail and a full squish and can ride either. The only pain I have is on my sit bone when I have not ridden for a couple weeks.
> 
> BTW, sounds like my story. Herniated the disks when I was 26 and in the best shape of my life. Thought it was a sprain, after 7 months of pt getting better then getting worse and finally getting leg drop they did a mri and said "oh wow, we need to get you into surgery asap".
> ...


your story sounds like what I was wanting to hear. I'm glad your doing good now. Hopefully I can have as quick of a recovery


----------



## buffalo0922 (Sep 18, 2013)

RTM said:


> Thanks for posting. I have a herniated disc also, but was lucky that a series of epidurals, followed by dedication to core work, kept me going strong for a few years. So I'm in the best shape of my life and a few weeks ago I threw out my back...pulling on a sock...WTF.
> 
> So, this post is very timely for me. I just had another epidural about four hours ago. Hoping for similar success. But
> 
> - Rob


Man I feel your pain. My first injection lasted almost 8 months, next one lasted two weeks, last one didn't do anything. I hope your don't have to do the surgery route, but it is a simple surgery if you do, and I'm pain free now.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I battle with chronic low back pain that is just brutal at times (most the time). The Nuerosurgeon that recently performed a fusion and Ti plate on my C5-C7 reviewed my low back MRI and said there's nothing there he could fix. OP, at 26 you're young and immortal for now. What ever you do, don't push it till you're well healed. Take it very easy and don't let your desire to get up and ride get the best of you. You have a hell of a long way to go at 26 so don't screw yourself up now only to suffer severely as you age. Good luck with your recovery!


----------

